# Free Remote Assistance Website



## c8supv (Sep 4, 2005)

Someone made reference to a website in a thread about not being able to access sites typed in an IE address bar. I think the thread has been pruned, and I don't have the site anymore.

The site let two people go to it for free. One clicked that they needed help and were given a 6 digit number. The other clicked that they were providing help and entered the 6 digit number. They then had remote access.

Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not sure if this is the one you are looking for.
http://www.skyfexfree.com/


----------



## c8supv (Sep 4, 2005)

Yep, that's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

You cannot access their computer, right? Only view what's on their screen. Netmeeting is a better alternative for XP users.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If a person wants to share the view, or the control of either a window or the entire desktop, then Windows Messenger does a pretty good job, and it is already loaded on the Windows PC.
(BTW, there are newer versions available, with more features, freely available from Microsoft.)


----------

